# Young Ragdoll Kittens Found



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been asked to share this:

"2 x 2-3week old Ragdoll kittens found in a park in Salisbury, Wiltshire". Although no proof it is suspected that perhaps they were stolen. They are currently in care and doing well.

If you may know or have heard about anyone missing some very young kittens perhaps you could contact Kelly-Joy in the first instance.

Thanks.


----------

